# 3D Dicom Volumendarstellung



## I30R6 (26. Mai 2014)

Ich will die Schichtaufnahmen eines Röntgenscan in Photoshop CS5.5 zu einer 3D Volumengrafik anordnen und anschließend als 3D Model exportieren um sie mit CAD Programmen öffnen zu können.

Ich kenne mich mit Photoshop nicht besonders aus und benutze zum ersten mal den 3D Bereich, bin also sehr verunsichert.


Problem: Ich kann die Dicom Dateien nicht, wie in der Photoshop Anleitung oder diversen Tutorial Videos beschrieben, über den regulären Weg öffnen.
/Datei /öffnen … Bilddateien auswählen.... und dann im Frame Import Fenster als Volumen Importieren, da diese Option bei mir aus bislang ungeklärten Gründen grau ausgeblendet ist.

Ich habe die Dateien daher über den Umweg /Datei /Scripten /Mehrere Dicom Dateien laden... als einzelne Ebenen importiert. Anschließend über die Registerkarte /3D /Neues Volumen aus Ebenene... zu einer Volumengrafik zusammengesetzt.

Ich habe nun eine 3D Ebene mit der Volumengrafik und eine Ebene mit dem Volumenhintergrund.
Nun weiß ich nicht so recht was ich damit anfangen soll.

Habe versucht die 3D Ebene über Registerkarte /3D /3D Ebene exportieren.... in dem Fileformat Collada (DAE) oder WavefronOBJ (OBJ) zu exportieren, wie es mit herkömmlichen 3D Modellen die ich entwerder in Photoshop erzeugt oder aus CAD Programmen in Photoshop importiert habe funktioniert.

Probem: die funktion 3D Ebene exportieren ist ebenfalls konsequent grau ausgeblented, wie schon die /als Volumen importieren funktion am Anfang.
 
Nun meine Fragen:
Geht das überhaupt wie ich mir das vorstelle? Oder lassen sich deratige Volumengrafik die auf zusammengesetzten Ebenen von Dicom Bildern basieren, nicht exportieren?

Warum sind die Optionen im 3D Bereich größtenteils Grau ausgeblendet? Bedarf es irgendwelcher Einstellungen in Photoshop oder an Grafiktreibern die das Problem eventuell lösen könnten?

Gibt es für den Export der Volumengrafik irgendeinen alternativen Weg? Ähnlich wie beim Import...


Wenn jemandem was dazu einfällt, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG I30R6


----------

